
Airbnb owners rush to offload their homes, Redfin CEO says - Jerry2
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/vacation-real-estate-markets-are-toast-because-of-the-pandemic-as-airbnb-owners-rush-to-offload-their-homes-redfin-ceo-says-2020-05-11
======
camjohnson26
The article is actually about Redfin and how they’re reentering the home
flipping business. It’s a business that requires a lot of capital and risk,
completely different from software which has high margins. Also every housing
market is different, which makes it even harder to know if you’re paying the
right price for a property.

If AirBnB owners are truly selling in mass quantities that would be
interesting but the Redfin CEO is going to have a skewed perspective since
Redfin is currently a buyer.

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23142355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23142355)

